

How does your startup find early adopters? - tonyrice

I was wondering what strategies you guys use to find early adopters. How does the process usually go for you?
======
hansy
It's pretty important to really narrow down who your target users are. For
example, just saying "teenagers between the ages of 13-18" can still be pretty
broad.

If you can narrow down even further to something like "teenagers between the
ages of 13-18 who play the piano" then you can figure out a distribution
channel where you can find these individuals. In this example, maybe
contacting local piano tutors or local music stores may help you reach your
target audience.

Even if your product brings some value universally, see if you can figure out
the tiniest sub-group possible that benefits the most from your product.

------
dtwwtd
This is a great question. On our last project we mostly got feedback from
close friends (one even did a usability study as a class project!) and
attempted to get feedback via random posts on the internet.

We've been working on something new recently and are nearing the point of
finding early adopters to take feedback and iterate. While we have some people
lined up, I'd love to hear what others do.

------
tonyrice
Thanks for your feedback guys. Currently I am working at getting feedback at
possible early adopters for my product and at this point sometimes it's just
easier to get feedback by just asking :) There's nothing wrong with this
method either. Also hansy I completely agree with you

------
NickEubanks
We are relying entirely on engagement analytics at this point, focused mostly
on social media and organic search - and then facilitating outreach to get
feedback from users.

